

Windows 8.1 officially finished; nobody to get it until launch day - Osiris
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/08/windows-8-1-officially-finished-nobody-to-get-it-until-launch-day/

======
T-A
... or it just means that changes from the latest publicly available release
preview are so small that there is no need for an updated preview...

------
programminggeek
Why would Microsoft announce that the product is finished if they aren't
willing to let people use it? That seems incredibly stupid in a world of
digital distribution.

~~~
RossM
I suspect they may have taken the (good) decision to spare an extra month
before release just for polish and QA, and then marketing wanted to publicise
that as "we're really doing it properly this time". If that's the case, it
might have been a better idea to announce that as part of launch PR.

